# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Xin file vector theo hình, cảm ơn mọi người

## khuongduy94

Em cần xin file vector hình cây như hình để làm vách ngăn, em vẽ mãi không giống như trong hình đc, cảm ơn mọi người

----------


## khoa.address

> Em cần xin file vector hình cây như hình để làm vách ngăn, em vẽ mãi không giống như trong hình đc, cảm ơn mọi người


Bác *chụp thẳng mặt đưa ảnh vào Cad vẽ đồ lại* cũng nhanh mà (Nếu Bác được đến xem hàng thực). Tốn tầm 45-60p.

Ko thì xem trong các file thư viện tổng hợp các ae hay up lên trong diễn dàn autocad đó có cái cây nào nào tương đương thì ốp vào rồi chỉnh sửa tẹo là xong.

----------


## anhcos

Vừa mới chụp thẳng mặt xong đây, như này là vẽ được rồi.

----------


## VanMinh

Nhờ bác Anh co sờ chỉ giáo cho cách xoay ảnh chụp chéo góc thành trực diện như trên, chân thành cám ơn bác!

----------


## anhcos

Mình xài Acdsee, vô chế độ chỉnh sửa, trong đó có chức năng perspective correction ấy, xong kéo các góc cho khớp. Mấy pm xử lý ảnh cao cấp khác cũng có tính năng này.

----------

VanMinh

----------


## VanMinh

> Mình xài Acdsee, vô chế độ chỉnh sửa, trong đó có chức năng perspective correction ấy, xong kéo các góc cho khớp. Mấy pm xử lý ảnh cao cấp khác cũng có tính năng này.


Thank bác!

----------


## trinhtanlitec

Hi bạn, mình có hình này bạn cần thì mail mình theo gmail: trinhtandta

----------


## MilkyWay

Bác chụp thẳng mặt rồi dùng phần mềm Autodesk raster design hoặc đưa vào trong Solidworks vẽ lại là OK. Em cũng toàn chép kiểu này.

----------

